
Netflix Is Abandoning Star Ratings in Favor of Facebook-Like Thumbs - dsr12
https://www.fastcompany.com/3069062/netflix-is-abandoning-star-ratings-in-favor-of-facebook-like-thumbs
======
analogmemory
I'm not surprised. Like most 5 star rating systems, it feels like half the
people work on the 1 or 5 star only rating and the others actually give an
accurate rating.

They should have really switched to a 3 option system since most of the
ratings end as such.

Didn't Like (1-2 stars) Good/Average (3-4 stars) Loved (5 stars+)

------
Schaulustiger
Well, YouTube abandoned its 5 star rating system citing that almost everyone
votes either 1 or 5 stars [1]. It might be that that Netflix is seeing a
similar usage of their voting system, so it would make sense to instead
implement a like/dislike vote.

It sucks for those of us who used the finer nuances of the old system. I for
sure know that it'll give me quite some headaches when I have to rate a well
thought out but flawed film.

[1] [https://youtube.googleblog.com/2009/09/five-stars-
dominate-r...](https://youtube.googleblog.com/2009/09/five-stars-dominate-
ratings.html)

------
gibbitz
(thumbsdown)

